# Found baby Blue Jay!



## robo squab (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Everyone

I found a baby Blue Jay that apparently fell from it's nest and I would like to know how to feed it what does it eat and how can I take care of it. I can see it's parents but they can't find it and I have tried to make them see it but they just couldn't. The baby is tired and does not have very much energy to keep screaming and jumping around, which it was trying to do. I understand that this is not a pigeon and I would appreciate if anyone could help save this birds life. Also if it helps to figure the age it has alot of gray fluff on about half of it's body, but the rest is feathers that have the blue/white/black plumage and there is no feathers on it's head just fluff.

Thanks alot I will be awaiting anyones answer.
RoboSquab


----------



## mike_m453 (Apr 13, 2003)

I am sorry to hear this.Trying to get them to see this is pointless.The parents will not take care of it I doubt even if you get it back in the nest especially because it has been in contact with humans.Do you have any ideas how old this one is.I dont know alot about blue Jays but a warm place away from winds is a neccesity.And keep fresh water consistantly.I do not know what to feed it as all my pigeons are adults and are tentivly taking care of there offsprings.But I am sure it will have to have some sort of formula that will have to be fed to it by a dropper.Some more members with more experience with young birds then me will be by to give you advice.

Hang in there: Mike 

[This message has been edited by mike_m453 (edited May 16, 2003).]


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

Please, try to put it up in a bush if it's feathered. If not, put back in the nest. Parents do a much better job raising baby birds! It is a myth about being touched. Birds have a poor sense of smell. Plus I had 5 bluejay fledlings hopping out of their nest and I kept putting them back and the parents watched. No big deal. 

Please do what is best for the bird. Sometimes human intervention is not a good thing. I do bird rehab and have lots of experience working with rehabbers on wildbirds. He needs to be around his family to learn what he needs to learn to survive. don't mean to be harsh, just frank...for the bird's sake. 

I know you mean well, but i've seen so many bad things by people trying to take a baby bird, thinking it needs our help. The parents will find him...trust me. But he needs to be away from predators up high in a bush. You can even rig a cage with him in it with aperch on inside/out and the parents will come an dfeed him. But if he's feathered, he is afledgling learning to fly. My guess is that is what is happening. Good luck!

[This message has been edited by dpowell (edited May 16, 2003).]


----------



## robo squab (Jan 13, 2002)

Thanks for the help!

The parents have seen him and came down to feed him he was on a box outside when I tried to approach they were scared and left but one I moved away they came back. I can't see there nest nor reach it under any circumstances all of my trees are 20ft. and higher and any nest is going to be atleast 100ft. up because the lower ones I can see. I just left to go get my camera to take a picture and when I returned I could not find him anywhere







I looked all over the yard and did not find him although he is very tiny and there are alot of places he can hide in plus the parents seem to be keeping eye and not worried as if they know where is he. I am keeping eye and I would certainly like to see it back in the wild as I can't really raise a baby Blue Jay besides it's better for him. Thanks everyone for your help 
RoboSquab


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Something I learned recently from a bird biology class is that baby birds leave the nest before they can fly. The reason for this is that the noise and smell of the nest can attrack predators, so the youngsters leave it and perch nearby, hidden in foliage, while their parents continue to feed them. This is why we find baby birds that "fell from the nest." They are supposed to be out of the nest even though they can't fly yet. They fell from their perch, not the nest. 

And yes, it's a myth that parent birds won't care for a baby that has been handled by humans. They have a poor sense of smell.


----------

